# How do i breed Feeder Fish????



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I have a Red Bellied Pirahna and i've been buying Feeder Fish from the Local pet store... Now im getting interested in starting to breed them instead of buying them... I was wondering if Anyone out there can give me a name for the type of fish and maybe help me out with some breeding info.... The fish are about 1 inch long Silver or grey, and i think they got flag tails....
If anyone Can Help me out in any way post a msg...


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

If you have guppies and want them to breed, i think the most likely probability is 2:1 female favored. I bought my guppies and all they do is have babies and eat a little food once in a while...

I don't know about other feeders im sure its somewhat close.


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

Mollies. They are one of the fastest breeders. Buy and male and a couple of females, a ten gallon tank, some tall plants to give some cover at the top of the tank. Feed them well with flakes and you will have babies in no time at all. well, they take about a month or so to get big enough to feed. Good luck! :smile:


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I breed mollies, I just purchased 2 pregnant females. They produced around 30 - 40 fry. I'm waiting for the fry to grow up and inbreed with there brothers and sisters then they will get added to the Piranha tank. Then I repeat the cycle all over with the new fry.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

fatheads and rosy reds are both live-bearers. It takes a while for them to get of decent size but an option none the less.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> .... The fish are about 1 inch long Silver or grey, and i think they got flag tails....


Sounds like "fancy guppies"


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Wicked, Thanks alot for the info everyone.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Here is a pic of one of the many molly frys I'm growing.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah the one's i got kinda look like that 1 but alot bigger and Gold


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I have had much success with breeding Zebra Danios. I have a 10gallon dedicated to them, do 2 gravel siphons per week and feed them a lot of flakes. I know that I lose some fry to the filter, but I think I may put a sponge filter in there soon and remove the hang on filter. At this time I'm still left with enough fry that the numbers keep growing.







Guppies and cons are also quick breeders and require no special attention.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Cool advice!! might start my own factory now!!!! LOL!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

K well i got the 10 Gal Aqaurium all setup right now it just has 2 decorations i have yet to add anything because i have been told different sotries....

i was told the fish could breed in a bare tank, then was told the opposit that they need lots of coverage can someone please clear this up for me....
they are small / medium sized feeder goldfish........


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

Scooby said:


> i was told the fish could breed in a bare tank, then was told the opposit that they need lots of coverage can someone please clear this up for me....
> they are small / medium sized feeder goldfish........


 I used to breed platys a long time ago. I would guess that it's better to breed the fish with alot of plants (plastic is okay) and other hiding spots. This way, fewer of the fry will be eaten by their parents. In a bare tank, the fry will have no where to hide.

I think people sometimes prefer to use a bare "grow out" tank, for the fish to grow in, because it is easier to clean.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

K wicked info peeps thanks alot


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Scooby said:
> 
> 
> > i was told the fish could breed in a bare tank, then was told the opposit that they need lots of coverage can someone please clear this up for me....
> ...


 This info is similar to mine. I have had babies in a bare tank before, but my number was nearly double that when I added grave and decor. I think you are on the right track. The main this is be sure your tank is clean


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha alright guys thanks alot... i got my eye on a few fish i may be interested in starting to breed


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey MStiers 
how long did it take for the Zebra Danios to spawn??? and how many did you have in the 10 gal at once???


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

duh with a male and female!!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> duh with a male and female!!!
> 
> 
> > Ok dude your obviously just posting that to get your rating up...
> ...


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i don not know how easy goldfish are to breed if that is the feederfish that u use. ask your local fish store.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Hey MStiers
> how long did it take for the Zebra Danios to spawn??? and how many did you have in the 10 gal at once???


 I started out with a dozen and gave them plenty of floating plants. They spawned within a week of being in there. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Alright wicked looks like i got a good start on this and all the info i need thanks alot MStiers


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Breed Mollies they spawn fry like every 3 weeks. And they don't require any special conditions.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

breed some convicts.. they are VERY horny and will breed as soon as you move their previous fry out...


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

mollies will keep breeding and you can leave the fry in the tank with the parents.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

how big is a full grown mollie and how long does it take to reach that stage?


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I think they grow to 2 inches. I'm not really sure on how long it takes. The fry I have in my tank our larger than guppies and they are only 3 weeks old. The female adults I bought were the size of small goldfish and produced around 30-40 fry.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ima hafto try mollies... 1 more post and im number 1 postwhore for the day.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

it sounds liek something i want to do I am just afraid they would be too small and fast for my P's


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

poke em in the tummy first so they bleed.. and slow down then feed em to yur p's.. lol.. j/k.. ok.. im #1 post whore for the day now.. nappy time.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

I breed chickens for my p's.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Chickens eh!!!!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

i breed rainbow convicts, newly, they are great at being piranha food~!!
nummmy


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha wicked thank Huge for the info, i think i got enough here ta start breeding a fish possey


----------

